# Gainesville-Atlanta-MARTA Commuter line



## Guest

Found this letter from Sam Massell to Amtrak/Dukakis while looking for a good way to get to the Atlanta Amtrak station (after parking at another station that has long term safe parking). Sam Massell is a business and political person well-liked, well-linked and imprinted firmly on the Atlanta area. If Massell "helps market" it, it will work. He has a significant influence on the Buckhead area (think Governor's mansion area if you're not from Atlanta). Commute times in Atlanta are at national record lengths and the I985/I85 corridor is a parking lot during rush hours. Any misspellings are probably transcript errors at the ARC.

Now, if someone can tell me what the Marta bus stop is called that stops in front of Amtrak. I've looked at the schedules/maps and am still clueless.

http://www.atlantaregional.com/cps/rde/xbc...ARTA_Report.pdf

7/18/2007

Submitted by: Massell

Comment: July 18, 2007 Hon. Michael Dukakis c/o Northeastern University 360 Huntington Avenue Boston, MA

02115 Dear Michael: I'm addressing this to you because your're the top "rail" person I know and you

enjoy a special relationship with AMTRAK. As you are well aware, commuter rail is a popular national

subject today, including specific proposals in Georgia to feed our capitol city and reduce private auto

congestion. It appears the majority of journalists, politicians, and the general citizenry support the idea,

but funding it is a slow process. As you know the AMTRAK Crescent already runs daily to Atlanta in

the morning from Gainesville, GA and back in the afternoon. I suspect a meaningful number of the

33,000 people in Gainesville (173,000 in Hall County) drive I-985/85, GA 400 and other highways to work

in Atlanta. With a little tweaking by AMTRAK we might all benefit! I was pleased to recently learn of

AMTRAK's testing of "luxury" cars as an option on three other lines (and wish we had them here); also

that the new AMTRAK President Alex Kummant has projected that AMTRAK needs " to expand services

over medium distances". This demonstration of creativity suggests management might be willing to

experiment at relatively little cost with a limited "commuter service" here. The Crescent's schedule has it

leaving Gainesville at 6:58 a.m., breakfast is available, and it arrives nonstop in Buckhead (Atlanta's only

AMTRAK station) at 8:13 a.m., which is excellent. We would need to arrange here for our mass transit

service (MARTA) to have buses meet the train to carry passengers north to Buckhead busniess center

and south to downtown Atlanta. It might also be necessary to add auto parking spaces at the Gainesville

station. The Crescent returning to Gainesville nonstop leaves Atlanta at 8:21 p.m., which is too late, but

if this train left New Orleans at 5 a.m. rather than 7:20 it would work. Dinner is available on board.

There is already a regular MARTA bus service along Peachtree to return workers to the station to connect

to AMTRAK. Wouldn't it be wonderful if AMTRAK would undertake a creative challenge like this and

overnight provide a sample of commuter rail (while we are waiting for the new systems to be funded)?

It's not a perfect plan but it could possibly benefit AMTRAK, Atlanta, and Hall County residents. Will

you please pass this on the person who could make it happen? We will help market it. Respectfully,

Sam Massell President SM/ls


----------



## Bill Haithcoat

Guest said:


> Found this letter from Sam Massell to Amtrak/Dukakis while looking for a good way to get to the Atlanta Amtrak station (after parking at another station that has long term safe parking). Sam Massell is a business and political person well-liked, well-linked and imprinted firmly on the Atlanta area. If Massell "helps market" it, it will work. He has a significant influence on the Buckhead area (think Governor's mansion area if you're not from Atlanta). Commute times in Atlanta are at national record lengths and the I985/I85 corridor is a parking lot during rush hours. Any misspellings are probably transcript errors at the ARC.
> Now, if someone can tell me what the Marta bus stop is called that stops in front of Amtrak. I've looked at the schedules/maps and am still clueless.
> 
> http://www.atlantaregional.com/cps/rde/xbc...ARTA_Report.pdf
> 
> 7/18/2007
> 
> Submitted by: Massell
> 
> Comment: July 18, 2007 Hon. Michael Dukakis c/o Northeastern University 360 Huntington Avenue Boston, MA
> 
> 02115 Dear Michael: I'm addressing this to you because your're the top "rail" person I know and you
> 
> enjoy a special relationship with AMTRAK. As you are well aware, commuter rail is a popular national
> 
> subject today, including specific proposals in Georgia to feed our capitol city and reduce private auto
> 
> congestion. It appears the majority of journalists, politicians, and the general citizenry support the idea,
> 
> but funding it is a slow process. As you know the AMTRAK Crescent already runs daily to Atlanta in
> 
> the morning from Gainesville, GA and back in the afternoon. I suspect a meaningful number of the
> 
> 33,000 people in Gainesville (173,000 in Hall County) drive I-985/85, GA 400 and other highways to work
> 
> in Atlanta. With a little tweaking by AMTRAK we might all benefit! I was pleased to recently learn of
> 
> AMTRAK's testing of "luxury" cars as an option on three other lines (and wish we had them here); also
> 
> that the new AMTRAK President Alex Kummant has projected that AMTRAK needs " to expand services
> 
> over medium distances". This demonstration of creativity suggests management might be willing to
> 
> experiment at relatively little cost with a limited "commuter service" here. The Crescent's schedule has it
> 
> leaving Gainesville at 6:58 a.m., breakfast is available, and it arrives nonstop in Buckhead (Atlanta's only
> 
> AMTRAK station) at 8:13 a.m., which is excellent. We would need to arrange here for our mass transit
> 
> service (MARTA) to have buses meet the train to carry passengers north to Buckhead busniess center
> 
> and south to downtown Atlanta. It might also be necessary to add auto parking spaces at the Gainesville
> 
> station. The Crescent returning to Gainesville nonstop leaves Atlanta at 8:21 p.m., which is too late, but
> 
> if this train left New Orleans at 5 a.m. rather than 7:20 it would work. Dinner is available on board.
> 
> There is already a regular MARTA bus service along Peachtree to return workers to the station to connect
> 
> to AMTRAK. Wouldn't it be wonderful if AMTRAK would undertake a creative challenge like this and
> 
> overnight provide a sample of commuter rail (while we are waiting for the new systems to be funded)?
> 
> It's not a perfect plan but it could possibly benefit AMTRAK, Atlanta, and Hall County residents. Will
> 
> you please pass this on the person who could make it happen? We will help market it. Respectfully,
> 
> Sam Massell President SM/ls



I am not sure what you are asking about the name of the bus stop. Our bus stops do not have names. This one is at the corner of Deering Road and Peachtree St.

Of course those stations which serve both bus and rail have names. The closest one to Amtrak is south toward town, that station is called the "Arts Center Station". But the bus stop, no name for that, if I understand your question correctly.

The buses which make that stop are #23 and #110. NOs 23 and 110 have an identical route nortbound to Lenox Square, very much the heart of Buckhead. Southbound, the 23 and 110 take the same route to the Arts Center Station. There,#23 terminates, people transefer to a train. No. 110 also pauses there but then moves on and goes on into town continuing on Peachtree,above ground, bus terminating downtown very near the Five Points Rail Station.

The #23 has been around for years. the #110 is relatively new development, maybe about two years old. It is an extension northbound to the old #10, from Five Points to Arts Center. It now is called #110 and goes on to Lenox. This has improved our bus frequency on this route. . .


----------



## Guest

Bill,

This is copied straight from the MARTA website as the timetable for Route 23. How does one know where (what time) to get off for Amtrak by looking at this timetable? The stations I understand. The bus stops schedules I don't. .

Guest

Northbound Schedule

Timepoint Abbreviations

Arts Center Station Art

Peachtree Hills & Peachtree Pea&Pea

Peachtree & Roswell Pea&Ros

Buckhead Station Buc

Lenox Station Len

Notes Art Pea&Pea Pea&Ros Buc Len

05:05a 05:18a 05:25a 05:29a 05:34a

05:20a 05:33a 05:40a 05:44a 05:49a

05:35a 05:48a 05:55a 05:59a 06:04a

05:50a 06:03a 06:11a 06:16a 06:22a

06:05a 06:19a 06:27a 06:32a 06:38a

06:20a 06:34a 06:42a 06:47a 06:53a

06:35a 06:49a 06:57a 07:02a 07:08a

06:55a 07:09a 07:17a 07:22a 07:28a

07:05a 07:19a 07:27a 07:32a 07:38a

07:25a 07:39a -- -- --

07:35a 07:49a 07:57a 08:02a 08:08a

07:50a 08:04a 08:12a 08:17a 08:23a

07:55a 08:09a -- -- --

08:05a 08:19a 08:27a 08:32a 08:38a

08:20a 08:34a 08:42a 08:47a 08:53a

08:25a 08:39a -- -- --

08:35a 08:49a 08:57a 09:02a 09:08a

08:50a 09:04a 09:12a 09:18a 09:24a

09:00a 09:15a 09:23a 09:29a 09:35a

09:25a 09:40a 09:48a 09:54a 10:00a

Notes Art Pea&Pea Pea&Ros Buc Len

09:55a 10:10a 10:18a 10:24a 10:30a

10:25a 10:40a 10:48a 10:54a 11:00a

10:55a 11:10a 11:18a 11:24a 11:30a

11:25a 11:40a 11:48a 11:54a 12:00p

11:55a 12:10p 12:18p 12:24p 12:30p

12:25p 12:40p 12:48p 12:54p 01:00p

12:55p 01:10p 01:18p 01:24p 01:30p

01:25p 01:40p 01:48p 01:54p 02:00p

01:55p 02:10p 02:18p 02:24p 02:30p

02:25p 02:40p 02:48p 02:54p 03:00p

02:55p 03:10p 03:18p 03:24p 03:30p

03:25p 03:40p 03:49p 03:55p 04:02p

03:35p 03:50p -- -- --

03:45p 04:00p 04:09p 04:15p 04:22p

04:00p 04:15p 04:24p 04:30p 04:37p

04:05p 04:20p -- -- --

04:15p 04:30p 04:39p 04:45p 04:52p

04:30p 04:45p 04:54p 05:00p 05:07p

04:45p 05:00p 05:09p 05:15p 05:22p

04:50p 05:05p -- -- --

05:00p 05:15p 05:24p 05:30p 05:37p

Notes Art Pea&Pea Pea&Ros Buc Len

05:15p 05:30p 05:39p 05:45p 05:52p

05:25p 05:40p -- -- --

05:30p 05:45p 05:54p 06:00p 06:07p

05:45p 06:00p 06:09p 06:15p 06:22p

05:55p 06:10p -- -- --

06:00p 06:15p 06:24p 06:30p 06:37p

06:15p 06:30p 06:39p 06:45p 06:52p

06:30p 06:45p 06:54p 07:00p 07:06p

06:35p 06:50p -- -- --

06:45p 07:00p 07:07p 07:12p 07:18p

07:00p 07:13p 07:20p 07:25p 07:31p

07:22p 07:35p 07:42p 07:47p 07:53p

07:52p 08:05p 08:12p 08:17p 08:23p

08:22p 08:35p 08:42p 08:47p 08:53p

08:52p 09:05p 09:12p 09:17p 09:23p

09:22p 09:35p 09:42p 09:47p 09:53p

09:52p 10:05p 10:12p 10:17p 10:23p

10:22p 10:35p 10:42p 10:47p 10:53p

10:52p 11:05p 11:12p 11:17p 11:23p

11:22p 11:35p 11:42p 11:47p 11:53p

11:52p 00:05a 00:12a 00:17a 00:23a

Notes Art Pea&Pea Pea&Ros Buc Len

Return to top


----------



## George Harris

Guess I really don't understand your question either. Do you know what the area looks like? If not, get a route map for the bus, look at mapquest and find out where the route is on the street layout and from that where it is in relation to the station. Learn what cross street to look for, or how many blocks to count so you can figure out where to get off. The best of worlds is that if the bus goes right by the station and you see it. At worst, you have only gone one stop too far. Going to the areial photo view and zooming in as much as you can may give you some idea of what items to look for to know that you are close so you can avoid passing it. This about the best you can do for a city bus. It has worked for me in areas I don't know. You should be able to find some pictures of the station on-line if you google it.


----------



## AmtrakWPK

I don't think Mr. Massell has a very good understanding of the current state of affairs as to on-time performance on long distance trains. Of course, the commuter could always check the Amtrak site for train status and decide at that point whether he/she was going to be able to ride into town on it. The real problem comes when it's time to leave work and go home. At that point, if it's really late, you're stuck. They would have to have buses available on short notice to take the commuters back home, or the first time the train is three or four hours late, they would all say NEVER AGAIN! and that would be the end of it as a commuter train. If they want a commuter train, they will have to bite the bullet and fund one. Don't try to rely on a long distance train for a commute. Too many things can (and will) go wrong. That's nuts.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat

Guest said:


> Bill, This is copied straight from the MARTA website as the timetable for Route 23. How does one know where (what time) to get off for Amtrak by looking at this timetable? The stations I understand. The bus stops schedules I don't. .
> 
> Guest
> 
> Northbound Schedule
> 
> Timepoint Abbreviations
> 
> Arts Center Station Art
> 
> Peachtree Hills & Peachtree Pea&Pea
> 
> Peachtree & Roswell Pea&Ros
> 
> Buckhead Station Buc
> 
> Lenox Station Len
> 
> Notes Art Pea&Pea Pea&Ros Buc Len
> 
> 05:05a 05:18a 05:25a 05:29a 05:34a
> 
> 05:20a 05:33a 05:40a 05:44a 05:49a
> 
> 05:35a 05:48a 05:55a 05:59a 06:04a
> 
> 05:50a 06:03a 06:11a 06:16a 06:22a
> 
> 06:05a 06:19a 06:27a 06:32a 06:38a
> 
> 06:20a 06:34a 06:42a 06:47a 06:53a
> 
> 06:35a 06:49a 06:57a 07:02a 07:08a
> 
> 06:55a 07:09a 07:17a 07:22a 07:28a
> 
> 07:05a 07:19a 07:27a 07:32a 07:38a
> 
> 07:25a 07:39a -- -- --
> 
> 07:35a 07:49a 07:57a 08:02a 08:08a
> 
> 07:50a 08:04a 08:12a 08:17a 08:23a
> 
> 07:55a 08:09a -- -- --
> 
> 08:05a 08:19a 08:27a 08:32a 08:38a
> 
> 08:20a 08:34a 08:42a 08:47a 08:53a
> 
> 08:25a 08:39a -- -- --
> 
> 08:35a 08:49a 08:57a 09:02a 09:08a
> 
> 08:50a 09:04a 09:12a 09:18a 09:24a
> 
> 09:00a 09:15a 09:23a 09:29a 09:35a
> 
> 09:25a 09:40a 09:48a 09:54a 10:00a
> 
> Notes Art Pea&Pea Pea&Ros Buc Len
> 
> 09:55a 10:10a 10:18a 10:24a 10:30a
> 
> 10:25a 10:40a 10:48a 10:54a 11:00a
> 
> 10:55a 11:10a 11:18a 11:24a 11:30a
> 
> 11:25a 11:40a 11:48a 11:54a 12:00p
> 
> 11:55a 12:10p 12:18p 12:24p 12:30p
> 
> 12:25p 12:40p 12:48p 12:54p 01:00p
> 
> 12:55p 01:10p 01:18p 01:24p 01:30p
> 
> 01:25p 01:40p 01:48p 01:54p 02:00p
> 
> 01:55p 02:10p 02:18p 02:24p 02:30p
> 
> 02:25p 02:40p 02:48p 02:54p 03:00p
> 
> 02:55p 03:10p 03:18p 03:24p 03:30p
> 
> 03:25p 03:40p 03:49p 03:55p 04:02p
> 
> 03:35p 03:50p -- -- --
> 
> 03:45p 04:00p 04:09p 04:15p 04:22p
> 
> 04:00p 04:15p 04:24p 04:30p 04:37p
> 
> 04:05p 04:20p -- -- --
> 
> 04:15p 04:30p 04:39p 04:45p 04:52p
> 
> 04:30p 04:45p 04:54p 05:00p 05:07p
> 
> 04:45p 05:00p 05:09p 05:15p 05:22p
> 
> 04:50p 05:05p -- -- --
> 
> 05:00p 05:15p 05:24p 05:30p 05:37p
> 
> Notes Art Pea&Pea Pea&Ros Buc Len
> 
> 05:15p 05:30p 05:39p 05:45p 05:52p
> 
> 05:25p 05:40p -- -- --
> 
> 05:30p 05:45p 05:54p 06:00p 06:07p
> 
> 05:45p 06:00p 06:09p 06:15p 06:22p
> 
> 05:55p 06:10p -- -- --
> 
> 06:00p 06:15p 06:24p 06:30p 06:37p
> 
> 06:15p 06:30p 06:39p 06:45p 06:52p
> 
> 06:30p 06:45p 06:54p 07:00p 07:06p
> 
> 06:35p 06:50p -- -- --
> 
> 06:45p 07:00p 07:07p 07:12p 07:18p
> 
> 07:00p 07:13p 07:20p 07:25p 07:31p
> 
> 07:22p 07:35p 07:42p 07:47p 07:53p
> 
> 07:52p 08:05p 08:12p 08:17p 08:23p
> 
> 08:22p 08:35p 08:42p 08:47p 08:53p
> 
> 08:52p 09:05p 09:12p 09:17p 09:23p
> 
> 09:22p 09:35p 09:42p 09:47p 09:53p
> 
> 09:52p 10:05p 10:12p 10:17p 10:23p
> 
> 10:22p 10:35p 10:42p 10:47p 10:53p
> 
> 10:52p 11:05p 11:12p 11:17p 11:23p
> 
> 11:22p 11:35p 11:42p 11:47p 11:53p
> 
> 11:52p 00:05a 00:12a 00:17a 00:23a
> 
> Notes Art Pea&Pea Pea&Ros Buc Len
> 
> Return to top


I ride the bus both ways every day by the station and 99.99 per cent of the time the driver announces Amtrak. However, just to be sure he says it loud enough ( knowing it is really needed) just ask him or her to announce it. I find the drivers and passengers are alert to that station and often will be helpful about telling you "It is the next stop", etc.

It is a small brick building which kind of sticks out, so spotting it ahead of time from the bus should not be a problem. I have ridden city buses all over this country and find drivers usually to be helpful and informed about local sites.

In average traffic, I guess the bus reaches the Amtrak Station from the Arts Center Station in about 5-7 minutes. I have never thought to time it. Going north, the station is on the left, sitting over a huge gulch with freeways below. This is where I-75 and I-85 come together, known locally as the "downtown connector".BUT that is down below you, that does not concern your directions.


----------



## Guest

Thank you Bill and I apologize for posting such an endless list of numbers. Your advice was on target as I just asked everyone who looked local and kept on getting good answers. Perhaps the timetable above is just to let you know what point one passes different points and is not meant to be an all inclusive list of stops.

If you want to go to Arts Station, get on the bus at the shelter right outside the door of the Amtrak station at Deering Road/Peachtree Street corner. If instead you want to ride the bus to the Lenox Station (where the cheap longterm protected MARTA parking is located), cross Peachtree Street carefully and stand on the corner near the fence or somewhere in front of Border's bookstore or conversely, go south on the bus to Arts Station and ride the train north to Lenox Station. You won't get a bus to rail transfer on the bus unless you have a Breeze card (google that one).

Mr. Massell's strength is getting things done. Maybe he wasn't thinking of a ld train, but instead, more of a regional that ended near the state's borders. Who knows.

Guest


----------



## George Harris

Guest said:


> Perhaps the timetable above is just to let you know what point one passes different points and is not meant to be an all inclusive list of stops.


Correct. This is the norm for city bus schedules. It would be impractical to do otherwise, as if you did the timetable would be huge. Normally city bus stops are every block or two and timed points are only every mile or so, or at major transfer points and destinations, such as shopping centers. Guess to those of us who have been regular city bus riders in various places this is what we know, and sometimes forget that it is not general knowledge to those that don't ride regularly.

George


----------



## Dovecote

Bill Haithcoat said:


> I ride the bus both ways every day by the station and 99.99 per cent of the time the driver announces Amtrak. However, just to be sure he says it loud enough ( knowing it is really needed) just ask him or her to announce it. I find the drivers and passengers are alert to that station and often will be helpful about telling you "It is the next stop", etc.
> 
> It is a small brick building which kind of sticks out, so spotting it ahead of time from the bus should not be a problem. I have ridden city buses all over this country and find drivers usually to be helpful and informed about local sites.
> 
> In average traffic, I guess the bus reaches the Amtrak Station from the Arts Center Station in about 5-7 minutes. I have never thought to time it. Going north, the station is on the left, sitting over a huge gulch with freeways below. This is where I-75 and I-85 come together, known locally as the "downtown connector".BUT that is down below you, that does not concern your directions.


I am reviving an old thread to determine the need of a "Breeze Card" if one rides either the 23 or 110 bus to the Amtrak station. In my case it would not include a rail to bus transfer. The MARTA website vaguely indicates that you can pay cash on a bus route without using a Breeze Card.

Bill (or anyone else out there) do you know if a Breeze Card is necessary for traveling on a bus route only?


----------



## George Harris

Dovecote said:


> I am reviving an old thread to determine the need of a "Breeze Card" if one rides either the 23 or 110 bus to the Amtrak station. In my case it would not include a rail to bus transfer. The MARTA website vaguely indicates that you can pay cash on a bus route without using a Breeze Card.
> Bill (or anyone else out there) do you know if a Breeze Card is necessary for traveling on a bus route only?


What is a "Breeze Card"??


----------



## AlanB

George Harris said:


> Dovecote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am reviving an old thread to determine the need of a "Breeze Card" if one rides either the 23 or 110 bus to the Amtrak station. In my case it would not include a rail to bus transfer. The MARTA website vaguely indicates that you can pay cash on a bus route without using a Breeze Card.
> Bill (or anyone else out there) do you know if a Breeze Card is necessary for traveling on a bus route only?
> 
> 
> 
> What is a "Breeze Card"??
Click to expand...

MARTA's version of the Clipper Card.


----------



## MattW

It's the RFID farecard for Atlanta area based transit. MARTA, GRTA Xpress buses, Cobb Community Transit (CCT), Gwinnett County Transit, and Clayton County's bus system (now defunct?), and maybe a system I forgot, all use it so you can transfer between systems.

@Docecote: it shouldn't be, but I can't guarantee that. MARTA and CCT both claim you need the card if you make a transfer either bus-rail or bus-bus, but I've seen CCT bus drivers at least, handing out magnetic-striped cards to people paying cash onboard. I recommend you get one though, it'll help if you're ever this way again, and make boardings and transfers faster and easier.


----------



## xyzzy

Be advised #23 has been discontinued. #110 is now the only bus on this route.


----------



## Dovecote

MattW said:


> It's the RFID farecard for Atlanta area based transit. MARTA, GRTA Xpress buses, Cobb Community Transit (CCT), Gwinnett County Transit, and Clayton County's bus system (now defunct?), and maybe a system I forgot, all use it so you can transfer between systems.
> 
> @Docecote: it shouldn't be, but I can't guarantee that. MARTA and CCT both claim you need the card if you make a transfer either bus-rail or bus-bus, but I've seen CCT bus drivers at least, handing out magnetic-striped cards to people paying cash onboard. I recommend you get one though, it'll help if you're ever this way again, and make boardings and transfers faster and easier.


I sent an email to MARTA Customer Service to receive a definitive answer. Their response was "Yes, you may board the bus and use correct change. The only difference is that you will not get free transfer to the train or another bus."

---FYI---

I will be spending the night in a Buckhead hotel the day before I catch the northbound Crescent. This means I have several hours to kill on the day I catch the train. My plan after checking out of the hotel is to go over to the Lenox Square Mall and hang out there until it is time to board the MARTA bus to the Amtrak station.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat

Dovecote said:


> MattW said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the RFID farecard for Atlanta area based transit. MARTA, GRTA Xpress buses, Cobb Community Transit (CCT), Gwinnett County Transit, and Clayton County's bus system (now defunct?), and maybe a system I forgot, all use it so you can transfer between systems.
> 
> @Docecote: it shouldn't be, but I can't guarantee that. MARTA and CCT both claim you need the card if you make a transfer either bus-rail or bus-bus, but I've seen CCT bus drivers at least, handing out magnetic-striped cards to people paying cash onboard. I recommend you get one though, it'll help if you're ever this way again, and make boardings and transfers faster and easier.
> 
> 
> 
> I sent an email to MARTA Customer Service to receive a definitive answer. Their response was "Yes, you may board the bus and use correct change. The only difference is that you will not get free transfer to the train or another bus."
> 
> ---FYI---
> 
> I will be spending the night in a Buckhead hotel the day before I catch the northbound Crescent. This means I have several hours to kill on the day I catch the train. My plan after checking out of the hotel is to go over to the Lenox Square Mall and hang out there until it is time to board the MARTA bus to the Amtrak station.
Click to expand...

Two more suggestions would be to also visit Phipps Plaza, catty cornered from Lenox Square. It is smaller and more exclusive. Also you are could buy a Marta all day pass and use it for everything, such as riding the train to the airport and back.

What day are you going to be in Atlanta?


----------



## Dovecote

Bill Haithcoat said:


> Dovecote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MattW said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the RFID farecard for Atlanta area based transit. MARTA, GRTA Xpress buses, Cobb Community Transit (CCT), Gwinnett County Transit, and Clayton County's bus system (now defunct?), and maybe a system I forgot, all use it so you can transfer between systems.
> 
> @Docecote: it shouldn't be, but I can't guarantee that. MARTA and CCT both claim you need the card if you make a transfer either bus-rail or bus-bus, but I've seen CCT bus drivers at least, handing out magnetic-striped cards to people paying cash onboard. I recommend you get one though, it'll help if you're ever this way again, and make boardings and transfers faster and easier.
> 
> 
> 
> I sent an email to MARTA Customer Service to receive a definitive answer. Their response was "Yes, you may board the bus and use correct change. The only difference is that you will not get free transfer to the train or another bus."
> 
> ---FYI---
> 
> I will be spending the night in a Buckhead hotel the day before I catch the northbound Crescent. This means I have several hours to kill on the day I catch the train. My plan after checking out of the hotel is to go over to the Lenox Square Mall and hang out there until it is time to board the MARTA bus to the Amtrak station.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two more suggestions would be to also visit Phipps Plaza, catty cornered from Lenox Square. It is smaller and more exclusive. Also you are could buy a Marta all day pass and use it for everything, such as riding the train to the airport and back.
> 
> What day are you going to be in Atlanta?
Click to expand...

Hotel stay on the night of 4/27, train northbound on 4/28. I have not posted the train info yet in the "Member Amtrak Trip" forum as there is a remote possibility that the trip might have to be canceled.

Bill, I will PM you with more details on this planned trip.


----------



## RailRide

I travel to Atlanta every March to attend a convention (in fact, I posted in Introductions from the _Crescent_ on my most recent trip). On two of the four occations I paid a double fare in the process of reaching the MARTA subway at Arts Center. The other two, I asked about the station and was let aboard since I would be paying anyway at Arts Center.

Normally, I buy a Breeze _ticket_ (the temporary paper version) with two fares, enough to get to my hotel and to travel back to the Amtrak station at the end of my stay. This time I bought the Breeze _card_ (the plastic version), not thinking what I was doing, and only thought something amiss when I saw the $6 charge on the vending machine screen. I went and paid anyway and got the card. On my return trip, I asked an attendant if fares remaining on the card would remain valid a year from now, and was told it would be good for ten years. I haven't yet researched to verify whether the _fares_ remain valid or the card itself remains reload-able for that period of time, but even if a bit of an exaggeration, then this handily solves the double-fare issue when I travel to Atlanta again next March.

---PCJ


----------



## AlanB

Ten years might be pushing things a bit for that card, but I'd say its chip should hold out for at least 7 or 8 years. And the money that you put on the card will stay with it, and if you register it for balance protection, that further you even if the chip fails.

What it won't do however is protect you against fare increases. If they raise the fares, then your balance on the card might not cover quite as many rides as it would right now. Of course you can always add more money to the card once you get to a machine.


----------

